# OH MY GOSH - slow motion agility videos with scary errors!



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

and 





 
can really see how athletic agility is for our dogs...:wild:


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I would hate to imagine what might have happened at 00:13, 06:24, 11:53 and 14:50 in the first video had those been fixed/permanent (or whatever they are called!) jumps - eeek!

Absolutely amazing videos - thanks so much for posting them! Very incredible to watch


----------



## Weezing (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice find! I especially loved the small black and white hairy dog. His big bushy tail made it seem like he had a cape


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Silly question...forgot to ask and too late to edit my post but any clue as to what pants those are that the handler is wearing in the second video @ 9:25? They look incredibly comfy! :laugh:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Haven't got to watch the second video yet, but I must say- wherever that first video was shot I want to move there, where the women are GORGEOUS and the dogs are FAST! :rofl: That first video was awesome!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

COOL, thanks for sharing !


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Most of those are pretty scary but I had to laugh at the dog in the first video at 10:17.


----------

